# Howling



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello everyone..... My husband has noticed Scrappy howling while standing on the end of our bed. This usually happens around noon while i am at work. What does it mean? I thought dogs howl when they hear sirens or other dogs doing the same, but in this case its absolutly quite. Ooh and Scrappy does this while my husband is in another room and as soon as he comes in Scarppy stops. Could he be having bad dreams????
Im concerned he might be sad.

Thank you..

-Jeanette


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it could mean different things with different dogs.

My Angie will howl when I turn her barking singing dog toy on...she howls while the toy barks...have no idea what's going on through her mind though...but, I find it to be the cutest thing.

If I had to guess, I would think his howl would be a call for you to come home. That is putting myself in the dog's howling shoes. He wants you back on the bed where you started before you started getting ready for work.

Aren't howls some sort of animal call???


I just found this, it's interesting...it says...wolves howl when the "pack" is apart, to stay in contact with eachother, which I think is why your pup is howling on the bed: (doesn't that make you feel special??







)

I think everyone at one time or another has been plagued by the reason a 
dog howls.
Many people believe that dogs howl in response to fire-truck and police 
sirens because it hurts their ears. This is not so, the response is a 
throw-back to the wild instinctual behavior of howling in response to 
another dog's howl. 
Pack animals like wolves and dogs will howl in harmony as a form of staying 
in touch over distances and communicating between packs. You begin to 
"howl" and your packmate simply joins in.
It's the reason all those dogs howl on the video shows when their owners 
play the clarinet, howl, sing,or play songs on the radio. It's an 
instinctive wolf behavior. 
Wolves will howl together as a social and territorial ritual. They also 
howl to locate each other when the pack is split up, to help coordinate 
hunting activities or to reassemble the pack.
Check out the following sites:


http://www.desertusa.com/june96/du_cycot.html 

http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/wildlife/coyote.html http://www.wildlifetech.com/sounds.html 
http://w3.one.net/~tjones/coyote.htm htm 
http://www.bright.net/~swopejak/coyote. 
http://pc65.frontier.osrhe.edu/HS/SCIENCE/zocoyote.htm


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, i never really thought about it that way, i just felt it was more of a sad thing. Maybe he is just calling out for his momma to come home. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Well, i never really thought about it that way, i just felt it was more of a sad thing. Maybe he is just calling out for his momma to come home. Thanks for the info!!![/B]



Exactly, you are his momma, so you always knew.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee I have never heard Scooby howl since we have had him, perhaps Scrappy is missing you if you are not there and he is calling out for you.
He could also be hearing things we don't even hear, I know we have a siren that goes off at midday here for the lunch time breaks and one at 10am too but we can just barely hear them inside. 
It could just be a stage Scrappy is going through and it may pass in time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have always heard that they howl to call their pack back to them. My first Malt Rosebud used to howl. I used to have a trainer come to my house once a week and I would put Rosebud in part of the house while we went upstairs. And we would hear her howling. We sneaked up behind her one time and watched and she would be at the door and put her neck back and have her head up and howl. It was the cutest thing to see.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hello everyone..... My husband has noticed Scrappy howling while standing on the end of our bed. This usually happens around noon while i am at work. What does it mean? I thought dogs howl when they hear sirens or other dogs doing the same, but in this case its absolutly quite. Ooh and Scrappy does this while my husband is in another room and as soon as he comes in Scarppy stops. Could he be having bad dreams????
> Im concerned he might be sad.
> 
> Thank you..
> ...




My 4 month old puppy howls. My husband told me last week it happens when I leave the house. I had never heard it until yesterday. I was at the doctor and my husband callled me to let me hear Mia howling. I felt sad for her, but have to admit it was so cute and just made me know how much she loves me and misses me when I'm gone.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jett howls like CRAZY when he is in his crate and Kylee isnt in her crate- like if I am giving her a bath or something. Like all of you said, it's cute, but I do feel bad for him- it's like he's so lost. I kind of think he's calling Kylee back to him and not me but oh well. Kylee has never howled though. I still think it's amazing how all of the personalities are so different in these guys.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it's adorable that he stands at the edge of the bed and howls....like saying "mom where are you?? ...get your butt back in bed"....lololol...so, cute.

...........yup, they are calling to their pack...perhaps pack leader, in this instance.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178879
> 
> 
> 
> ...



---MIKEYSMOM...MY HUSBAND ALSO CALLED ME ON MY CELL JUST TO HEAR HIM HOWL. I TOO HAVE NOT BEEN HOME WHILE HE DOES THIS. LOL IT IS VERY CUTE BUT ALITTLE SAD TOO!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Tucker howls too and it is so cute...I love the little shape of his mouth when he does it, kinda like an O. He started howling when he was in the vet hospital recovering from parvo last year. Now he does it when I take him to the groomer and they put him in the crate.







He was also doing it whenever we went back to the vet, but last vet visit he didn't and he was so good the whole time we were there. He also does it at home sometimes for no apparent reason, but it is funny. Sometimes I can howl and he will join in. I tell the groomer that I swear he's having flashbacks of being in the hospital cage for two weeks and that is why he does it there. Sometimes he is so loud and it sounds like he screams. I've just started telling everyone he is singing. One of the vets has a dog that lives at the vet's office and just roams around the place. Well, one of his tricks is to "sing the blues". So maybe he taught Tucker to sing the blues while he was in the hospital.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi ...i just wanted to tell everyone that i found out why Scrappy howls...well this weekend we were all watching t.v when a commercial advertising of mattresses (sp) came on, he ran to the t/v and sat right in front of it and started to howl....it was the cutest thing ever.

The commercial is just a man talking but its when he say's "or you mattress is FREEEEEEEEEEEEE
thats when Scrappy starts to howl..... Anyway here i was thinking he was howling for his mama (me) to come home.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Rocco doesn't howl but lately he has started growling at people he sees while we are in the car.
Any thoughts on what's causing this or how to stop it?
Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

LisaLovesRocco----

Scrappy is 1 and he does the same thing.....I have noticed the more i take him out for walks the growls and barks tend to be less than the day before, i guess they just need to be exposed to the public so that they can learn to be social. At First Sacrappy use to shiver and fart







whenever we would take him out but he has gotton alot better now.


----------

